# Lire les photos du mac



## benkunz (5 Janvier 2018)

Salut,
J’hesite a m’acheter une apple tv. Est ce que quelqun’un sait comment je pourrais faire deflier les photos que j’ai sur mon mac ? Je precise que je n’utilises pas Photos et ne mets pas non plus mes photos sur le cloud. J’ai juste des dossiers avec des jpg...
Merci


----------



## eicca (2 Février 2018)

Hello, 
tu as sûrement trouvé la réponse à ta question depuis un mois, mais bon je te dis quand même ce que je fais. (El Capitan)
Tout se passe via iTunes, même pour des photos... 
> Tu lances iTunes
>  Dans le menu itunes > Fichier > Partage à domicile > Activer le partage à domicile
> Tu te connectes avec l'identifiant Apple
> Tu retournes dans le menu Fichier > Partage à domicile > Choisir les photos à partager avec l'Apple TV
> Tu choisis ton dossier sur ton disc dur et hop.
Normalement ça marche


----------



## fgmadel (15 Octobre 2018)

Je me sers de Apple TV pour passer les photos et mes videos Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que bien qu'ayant rangé mes photos par ordre (image 01, image 02, image 03..)l'apple Tv me les visionne dans un ordre à lui ? mais lequel. Même chose avec Final cut pro il importe les images à son idée et c'est déplaisant. si quelqu'un à la solution ??


----------



## PJG (18 Octobre 2018)

benkunz a dit:


> J’hesite a m’acheter une apple tv.


Un câble entre le Mac et l'écran plat et c'est bon. 
Il faut juste que les deux appareils ne soient pas très loin l'un de l'autre.
Moi j'ai percé mon mur pour passer le câble. 
Ton FAI, peut aussi te le proposer dans un des menus de la box (exemple Free Home Player). 
Je ne sais pas si cette action fonctionne toujours, depuis que j'ai mon câble c'est beaucoup plus simple.


----------



## grib78 (3 Novembre 2018)

benkunz a dit:


> Salut,
> J’hesite a m’acheter une apple tv. Est ce que quelqun’un sait comment je pourrais faire deflier les photos que j’ai sur mon mac ? Je precise que je n’utilises pas Photos et ne mets pas non plus mes photos sur le cloud. J’ai juste des dossiers avec des jpg...
> Merci



J'arrive peut-être un peu tard mais tu y arriveras tout simplement avec AirPlay.


----------

